# Surge in Canadian visa applications from Asian countries



## cloudybay

Looks like there are millions of destitute Asians desperate to leave their homelands for a perceived better way of life ! I thought the Asian continent has brite economic prospects for the twenty first century.If many of these Asian immigrants don't have job skills or college degrees that will get them a better paying job in Canada than one in their homelands then they might as well stay home because assimilation into Canadian society will not be an easy one !


----------

